# Suggest some unique animals to be my fursona?



## Hobgoblin (Jul 11, 2021)

Ayoo, I have like no idea for what my fursona should be so I was hoping you guys would like to suggest some cool heckin animals to be my fursona so I can look into them? 

You can go off my personality but it isn't recommended to but maybe it helps. I'm extremely shy and antisocial. I don't like people of crowds of that nature. Although when I'm with friends or people I tend to be the most comfy with, I am an absolute goofy person. I can be quite a moody asshole but I consider myself to be as kind as possible. My mood is constantly shifting. I am also extremely lazy and don't like to put effort into a lot of things. My favorite things/hobbies to do is go out and hike and look for cool things in the woods to collect like bones and items of sorts.


----------



## Hogo (Jul 11, 2021)

What kind of physical attributes are you leaning towards though? Like...which of these would you be into: insect, aquatic, something with scales/feathers (reptiles), or furry (animals)?


----------



## O.D.D. (Jul 11, 2021)

What are you using it for?


----------



## Pomorek (Jul 11, 2021)

Have I just found a fellow striped hyena?... You sound a lot like me!

Personality was one of biggest factors for me and I find the striped yeens to be most fitting for myself. They're very asocial compared to the most known spotted ones, they prefer to go alone or at most in small groups. They are also considered "bitey" and prone to conflicts (gods know I am like that, many times I "bit" people with bad word without really meaning it...). But with the right company, they can be incredibly affectionate and cuddly, as evidenced by online videos. They are also pretty lazy - why tire yourself with hunting when you can get what someone else has hunted, or remains of it, or in a pinch, something that died by itself?... They would rather lie in the sun, again as evidenced in photos. Also, those bones: I've read that the dens of striped hyenas are marked with "collections" of bones thrown all around them.

Now, there is a choice. There's a "sister species", the brown hyena, which is very similar and differs mostly in looks and geographical range.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 11, 2021)

Cyclops.


----------



## Eremurus (Jul 11, 2021)

You should be... a binturong!


----------



## Hogo (Jul 11, 2021)

I was thinking a crow or another bird based on the description but I dunno if they want something with fur instead.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Jul 11, 2021)

Hobgoblin said:


> Ayoo, I have like no idea for what my fursona should be so I was hoping you guys would like to suggest some cool heckin animals to be my fursona so I can look into them?
> 
> You can go off my personality but it isn't recommended to but maybe it helps. I'm extremely shy and antisocial. I don't like people of crowds of that nature. Although when I'm with friends or people I tend to be the most comfy with, I am an absolute goofy person. I can be quite a moody asshole but I consider myself to be as kind as possible. My mood is constantly shifting. I am also extremely lazy and don't like to put effort into a lot of things. My favorite things/hobbies to do is go out and hike and look for cool things in the woods to collect like bones and items of sorts.


Slow Loris

They're shy little Strepsirrhine Primates, that act quite similar to Sloths. 
When scared they freeze and cover their faces with their hands
If they're really scared they've got a toxic bite capable of downing an adult human. 




As for goofiness, their name comes from the Dutch word for Clown.


----------



## Hobgoblin (Jul 11, 2021)

Hogo said:


> What kind of physical attributes are you leaning towards though? Like...which of these would you be into: insect, aquatic, something with scales/feathers (reptiles), or furry (animals)?


I probably lean towards more mammals and stuff but I also find myself relating to reptiles occasionally.


----------



## Hobgoblin (Jul 11, 2021)

O.D.D. said:


> What are you using it for?


I'm just looking for an animal that I can relate to the most for my fursona.


----------



## O.D.D. (Jul 11, 2021)

Honestly, there doesn't need to be a great deal of thought ascribed to a self-insert.  You can make your character something you just happen to like, and disregard the idea of something that "matches your personality" entirely as your character does not inform your personality - to say it does would be sort of on par with "all redheads are feisty/a bit nuts" and other shallow stereotypes.  If it were something you were using for a setting, you would want to steer away from just writing yourself into a setting anyway.


----------



## Mambi (Jul 11, 2021)

Hobgoblin said:


> Ayoo, I have like no idea for what my fursona should be so I was hoping you guys would like to suggest some cool heckin animals to be my fursona so I can look into them?
> 
> You can go off my personality but it isn't recommended to but maybe it helps. I'm extremely shy and antisocial. I don't like people of crowds of that nature. Although when I'm with friends or people I tend to be the most comfy with, I am an absolute goofy person. I can be quite a moody asshole but I consider myself to be as kind as possible. My mood is constantly shifting. I am also extremely lazy and don't like to put effort into a lot of things. My favorite things/hobbies to do is go out and hike and look for cool things in the woods to collect like bones and items of sorts.



We can't, really; it has to mean something to you inside and thus by definition it has to be personal. All we can do is throw a zoo's worth of animal names at you.


----------



## MissNook (Jul 11, 2021)

You could maybe use a random animal generator like this one: https://randomlistgenerator.com/animals just to see if that gives you ideas ^^


----------



## Xitheon (Jul 11, 2021)

A hamster.

They're antisocial assholes.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Jul 11, 2021)

Extinct Mammals need more love, how about a Chalicothere?

They were solitary relatives of Horses, that swapped out hooves for clawed gorilla arms


----------



## Xitheon (Jul 11, 2021)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> Extinct Mammals need more love, how about a Chalicothere?
> 
> They were solitary relatives of Horses, that swapped out hooves for clawed gorilla arms
> View attachment 115974


That's so cool.


----------



## WolfieHunnie (Jul 11, 2021)

What about hybrid species? My ‘sona is a wolf-dragon hybrid, for example. 

As for your personality, the first animal that came to mind was some species of bat. Maybe a fruit bat, or even a flying fox? (I don’t know if flying foxes count as bats, but they’re close enough!)


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Jul 11, 2021)

WolfieHunnie said:


> What about hybrid species? My ‘sona is a wolf-dragon hybrid, for example.
> 
> As for your personality, the first animal that came to mind was some species of bat. Maybe a fruit bat, or even a flying fox? (I don’t know if flying foxes count as bats, but they’re close enough!)


Flying Foxes and Fruit Bats are both Megabats (Family Pteropodidae)


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Jul 11, 2021)

Martens! 

Terry never saw any martens around, could be just me but that screams exotic for me at least! OwO


----------



## Foxridley (Jul 11, 2021)

From your description:
*Shy/antisocial
*Goofy around people you trust
*Can be moody
*Lazy

This may be boring if you want a unique species, but that personality sounds very much like a cat.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Jul 11, 2021)

Me on my way to suggest Maned Wolves


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Jul 11, 2021)

Jackpot Raccuki said:


> Me on my way to suggest Maned Wolves


I've actually been thinking of a Maned Wolf OC duo for a while now. They're still very much in the works though. 

Leggy boyes


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Jul 11, 2021)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> I've actually been thinking of a Maned Wolf OC duo for a while now. They're still very much in the works though.
> 
> Leggy boyes


Maned wolves are just foxes who have achieved the ideal body... L E G S .
Foxes were so jealous they no longer associate with them and forced maned wolves to become, well maned wolves instead of maned foxes.




Get yourself an OC who can be very independent, but also treats his friends like family.
Friendship is strong, but family is stronger.


----------



## Hogo (Jul 11, 2021)

Hobgoblin said:


> I probably lean towards more mammals and stuff but I also find myself relating to reptiles occasionally.



I still recommend crows based on your description but if you want a mammal I think Raccoons or Tanuki. They're selectively social, collect things, can be moody and goofy if you watch people who have them as pets, and are the epitome of, "Progress is made by lazy men trying to find easier ways to do something." Plus looking at your username, Raccoons are definitely the Goblins of the mammal world.

I see people recommending flying foxes/fruit bats, and I love those and my "were" fursona is a "were-bat" based on an Indian Flying Fox...well they're pretty social animals imo and don't collect things.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Jul 12, 2021)

Jackpot Raccuki said:


> Maned wolves are just foxes who have achieved the ideal body... L E G S .
> Foxes were so jealous they no longer associate with them and forced maned wolves to become, well maned wolves instead of maned foxes.
> 
> 
> ...


They're also just Folfs that dropped the crappy name.


----------



## CaitlinSnowLeopard (Aug 9, 2021)

Foxridley said:


> From your description:
> *Shy/antisocial
> *Goofy around people you trust
> *Can be moody
> ...


And if an ordinary housecat is a bit too pedestrian, you can always choose a unique breed like a Sphynx (I've seen very few Sphynx characters) or a wild species like a Pallas cat or Sand cat!


----------



## TowerHaunt (Sep 15, 2021)

TONS! Lemur, Koalas, Pandas, Tanuki, Pokemon make great fursonas when you find one that really speaks to you. Chinchillas make a good suit.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Sep 15, 2021)

Honey badger.  It's going to happen at least once.


----------



## Punk_M0nitor (Sep 19, 2021)

Emerald tree boa is the first thing I thought of, but that's if you're interested in reptiles. They make great pets but can be temperamental and have a _very_ nasty bite as far as nonvenomous snakes go.








If you want a mammal, I might suggest a striped hyena (also called an aardwolf because they're insectivores).


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Sep 19, 2021)

Punk_M0nitor said:


> Emerald tree boa is the first thing I thought of, but that's if you're interested in reptiles. They make great pets but can be temperamental and have a _very_ nasty bite as far as nonvenomous snakes go.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just a note:

Aardwolves and Striped Hyenas do look very similar, but are distinct species. 

Striped Hyenas (Hyaena Hyaena) live across North Africa and The Middle East, and are scavengers

Aardwolves (Proteles Cristata) live in Southern Africa, and are small, nocturnal Insectivores.


----------



## Koriekraiz13 (Sep 30, 2021)

Maybe eastern coral snake? They have a nice pattern, Or a platypus.


----------



## KiokuChan (Nov 3, 2021)

Pangolins need more love!









and can curl up in super cool spikey balls if needed:


----------



## sushy (Nov 3, 2021)

I was going to suggest platypus too haha 

How about a lionfish?


----------

